# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Union Street Inn?

## Dennis

Any intel on Union Street Inn in Nantucket?

Trying to book a quick getaway for August.

Ferry from Boston intel as well?

----------


## KevinS

There is no ferry from Boston to Nantucket.  There are flights from BOS to ACK and from HYA (about 70 miles from BOS) to ACK, as well as flights from JFK and probably a few other places too.  And of course ACK and MVY are Tradewind's bread and butter from TEB and HPN.  

The ferries that I'm familiar with, the Steamship Authority and Hy-Line, both run out of Hyannis.  Both ferries have a high-speed option, which takes about an hour.  Both also have slower 2-hour+ ferries.  Cars can be transported on the slower Steamship Authority ferry, but getting a reservation could be a problem.

----------


## Dennis

We won't have a car.

The plan is to stay 2 nights in Boston then go to Nantucket for 3 nights.

So, how does one get from Boston to Hyannis?

----------


## george

http://www.p-b.com/week-fromBos.html

----------


## T3

The BOS-ACK and HYA-ACK flights Kevin mentioned are via Cape Air

https://www.capeair.com/

Any road trip between Boston and Hyannis is at best unpleasant this time of year.

----------


## KevinS

Cape Air is the main airline between BOS and ACK.  JetBlue also has a few flights.  Expect pricing similar to SXM-SBH prices - on the right day you can do OK, but on other days not so much.

Your choices to get from BOS to Hyannis are the bus, a car service, a rental car, or a train (Fri-Sun only) from South Station.   The train option is relatively new, now in its second season, and only does 1 R/T per day.  http://capeflyer.com/

There's ample parking around the ferry terminal if you rent a car but can't arrange a pair of one-way rentals.

Flying to ACK and skipping the ferry is the best option.

----------


## andynap

> http://www.p-b.com/week-fromBos.html



Yes but that doesn't take you to the ferry terminal

----------


## Dennis

> Cape Air is the main airline between BOS and ACK.  JetBlue also has a few flights.  Expect pricing similar to SXM-SBH prices - on the right day you can do OK, but on other days not so much.
> 
> Your choices to get from BOS to Hyannis are the bus, a car service, a rental car, or a train (Fri-Sun only) from South Station.   The train option is relatively new, now in its second season, and only does 1 R/T per day.  http://capeflyer.com/
> 
> There's ample parking around the ferry terminal if you rent a car but can't arrange a pair of one-way rentals.
> 
> Flying to ACK and skipping the ferry is the best option.




Yes...it's sounding that way.

I was hoping to avoid having to get back to Logan Sunday for a flight to ACK but I would assume that traffic won't be too bad on Sunday AM?

The upside is coming back on Wednesday will be easy breezy. ACK-BOS-ORD.

----------


## Dennis

Oh, and it's $620.00 RT/2-ppl.

----------


## KevinS

That's not too too bad for two people - I've seen prices higher than that for one person R/T.  

Traffic through the tunnels on Sunday AM should be fine.

----------


## Dennis

Thanks for the intel.

I forgot Boston was your hood.

Where should I stay?

Back bay?

We want typical touristy stuff...see all the cool sights...then some good grub Friday and Saturday night.

----------


## GramChop

> Thanks for the intel.
> 
> I forgot Boston was your hood.
> 
> Where should I stay?
> 
> Back bay?
> 
> We want typical touristy stuff...see all the cool sights...then some good grub Friday and Saturday night.



http://www.thebostonyachthaven.com/s...nthouse/rates/

----------


## KevinS

I don't stay in hotels in the city, so others may be better suited to respond.

I'm partial to hotels on the waterfront.  The Marriott Long Wharf is close to the North End, right next to the Aquarium, and a chip shot from Faneul Hall Marketplace.  The Boston Harbor Hotel is just a few blocks farther away.  Dine in the North End one night, and at Legal Seafoods across the street from the Marriott on another night.  Or visit La Voille on Newbury St, the French restaurant where Julien Tatin (Wall House)used to be Maitre D, and where Jerome Berger (ex-Wall House) is now Maitre D.

There are a number of good hotels around Newbury Street and Copley Square (both are in the Back Bay area), and near the Boston Common too.  

If you want touristy then you want to take a Duck Tour (make reservations), visit Faneul Hall, and maybe walk the Freedom Trail.

http://www.bostonducktours.com/

----------


## GramChop

The Marriott Long Wharf is one wharf away from the Boston Yacht Haven (the link I sent you).  A very nice area of town!

----------


## JEK

This is where we stay

http://www.bhh.com/visiting-boston

----------


## GramChop

Is that where the huge American flag hangs?

----------


## JEK

Screen Shot 2014-07-29 at 5.07.30 PM.jpg

----------


## GramChop

I was asking because that huge arch looks like the same place where a gargantuan American flag has hung every time I've been in Boston.  I just wasn't sure if it was the same place or not.  However, in that photo, I don't see the flag.

----------


## JEK

Like this?

----------


## JEK

Or this?

----------


## Dennis

The BHH looks lovely but on a Mod III stipend, a little out of reach.

So The Marriott Long Wharf it is.

And Mrs. Mod III has decreed that we should not spend time on buses nor ferries so Cape Air to and from ACK has been booked.

----------

